# The fast 800 keto diet?



## Kkayy (Jan 6, 2022)

Anyone given this a go?
It offers a weeks free trial so have taken advantage of it, im enjoying it so far and am surprised how much food I can eat for 800-900 cals. I have found the recipes to be 'normal' and not full of stuff that I wouldn't eat usually. Even my husband has been eating the meals with me.


----------



## Kkayy (Jan 7, 2022)

First time today that I've not had DP! I am doing the fast 800 keto diet and on my 2nd day while still fasting my BG was 14.1 but today is only day 5. This has made me so happy, sad really, but I thought it wouldn't ever happen. I am going to stick with this WOE for as much of the 12 weeks that I can manage. If it manages to control my BG then I am one happy girl. I need to lose about 4 stone and have lost 4lb so far.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 7, 2022)

Congratulations on your achievement. Not sad at all that it makes you happy. I think most of us here appreciate how these things can really give us a mental lift. If it is working for you and you can afford it, go for it.


----------



## travellor (Jan 7, 2022)

I did the original shake diet.
Many if us find it really works.
Excellent results so far, congratulations!


----------



## Windy (Jan 10, 2022)

Great start @Kkayy. You can do it!


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jan 11, 2022)

well done for starting. I have lost 9kg on the Newcastle diet. keeping going till i've lost 15kg .


----------



## fr0d0 (Jan 31, 2022)

Not one for diets ever before.. I did this diet 3 or 4 years ago. I went form ~18st to ~14st beginning this time of year until march/ april. I enjoyed it. I did plataux at the end and once I stopped I found it hard to get on the wagon again. I slowly put back on all of the weight.
I think that 24+ hour fasting every now and then would have prevented my metabolism drop. The constant 800 calories just causes your metabolism to drop I think?? I'd be interested in your opinions on that.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 31, 2022)

fr0d0 said:


> Not one for diets ever before.. I did this diet 3 or 4 years ago. I went form ~18st to ~14st beginning this time of year until march/ april. I enjoyed it. I did plataux at the end and once I stopped I found it hard to get on the wagon again. I slowly put back on all of the weight.
> I think that 24+ hour fasting every now and then would have prevented my metabolism drop. The constant 800 calories just causes your metabolism to drop I think?? I'd be interested in your opinions on that.


That is a shame that you had such fantastic success but then put it back on. It is a really common problem for many people though, myself included which I guess is why only about 50% have success with the Newcastle diet. 

I follow a Low Carb Higher Fat (LCHF) way of eating as it is sustainable for me for the rest of my life. 3 years down the line with it and my weight is stable and the way of eating gets easier to maintain as you develop more recipes and meal ideas instead of more difficult and the fat content means that you don't feel hungry or get cravings. Not wantig to detract from this thread, but if you have problems with Yo-Yo weight loss/gain then LCHF might be a more sustainable way of managing your diabetes and perhaps your weight.


----------



## Windy (Jan 31, 2022)

fr0d0 said:


> Not one for diets ever before.. I did this diet 3 or 4 years ago. I went form ~18st to ~14st beginning this time of year until march/ april. I enjoyed it. I did plataux at the end and once I stopped I found it hard to get on the wagon again. I slowly put back on all of the weight.
> I think that 24+ hour fasting every now and then would have prevented my metabolism drop. The constant 800 calories just causes your metabolism to drop I think?? I'd be interested in your opinions on that.


I only finished the 800 calorie part of the diet a few days ago and have gone onto 1500 calories. I would imagine that having to carry around less weight with you (4 stone is 25kg, the same as a sack of potatoes) would make your metabolism drop a bit. I'm not sure how the body would cope on 800 cals, if it would go into some sort of starvation mode. 
I'm planning to stay on 1500 cals until I hit my target weight (just over two sacks of spuds away), then I'll try and keep that steady, maybe with intermittent fasting days if it starts to creep up again. Planning to have weekly weigh ins to keep an eye on it.
But I'm also mindful that I've lost and regained the same weight mulitple times, and am wary I'll be doing that again, as it's been tricky adapting to 800 calories, and I don't want to have to do it again for any length of time.


----------



## fr0d0 (Jan 31, 2022)

Windy said:


> I only finished the 800 calorie part of the diet a few days ago and have gone onto 1500 calories. I would imagine that having to carry around less weight with you (4 stone is 25kg, the same as a sack of potatoes) would make your metabolism drop a bit. I'm not sure how the body would cope on 800 cals, if it would go into some sort of starvation mode.
> I'm planning to stay on 1500 cals until I hit my target weight (just over two sacks of spuds away), then I'll try and keep that steady, maybe with intermittent fasting days if it starts to creep up again. Planning to have weekly weigh ins to keep an eye on it.
> But I'm also mindful that I've lost and regained the same weight mulitple times, and am wary I'll be doing that again, as it's been tricky adapting to 800 calories, and I don't want to have to do it again for any length of time.


From my latest YouTube forays.. Your metabolism will drop if you're constantly on less calories.. you body will adjust to living quite happily on the reduced intake, and you won't lose any more weight. If you bounce back to 2000 calories your metabolism won't make the adjustment (what do I know tho!).

Unlike Michael Mosely, I have no problem fasting. I quite enjoy it. I had a water only fast for the 1st 6 days of january and lost a stone. Mostly water I assume. But I'm happily now on keto & one meal a day. I'm currently 16stone 7lbs down from 19stone. I want to fast weekends but that seems to get regularly interrupted with family meals.

Back on point.. I think the Fast 800 is a good plan. It certainly worked for me and my fault that I omitted an exit plan.
I did combine mine with "the Hackers Diet" free ebook diet and excercise plans. I still use the free app "Libra" to measure my progress.. I can't bear counting calories or recording intake. With this you just weigh yourself in the morning. That's it.
Maybe bloke biased but it works for me.


----------



## travellor (Jan 31, 2022)

fr0d0 said:


> Not one for diets ever before.. I did this diet 3 or 4 years ago. I went form ~18st to ~14st beginning this time of year until march/ april. I enjoyed it. I did plataux at the end and once I stopped I found it hard to get on the wagon again. I slowly put back on all of the weight.
> I think that 24+ hour fasting every now and then would have prevented my metabolism drop. The constant 800 calories just causes your metabolism to drop I think?? I'd be interested in your opinions on that.



No, I don't think metabolism drops
It is a fact that as you lose weight, your body actually requires less energy for day to day activity, as you are simply a smaller mass.
Also, as you lose weight, you lose different sources of weight, easy glucose in water, then convertible fat, then less convertible fat, so there are natural pauses. And also the last two replenish the first, so you put water back on as weight.
The body can't adjust below a certain maintenance level of calorie intake, if it did, no one would ever starve.
I couldn't live on 800 calories forever, you couldn't live on a fasting diet for an extended period.


----------



## fr0d0 (Jan 31, 2022)

Well I'm going on guidance from Dr Boz and Dr Jason Fung.













They quote science to support the fact that metabolism lowers if you permanently eat below a certain level of calories.
Your body does this to survive in the event of food shortage, a common state for 99% of human existence.
If you have any science too back up your assertion of like to hear it.


----------



## travellor (Jan 31, 2022)

" I'd be interested in your opinions on that"

Oddly enough, I tend not to quote science.
Especially for opinions.
But "Weird Science" was a good watch many years ago.


----------



## flowybuilder (Feb 3, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> That is a shame that you had such fantastic success but then put it back on. It is a really common problem for many people though, myself included which I guess is why only about 50% have success with the Newcastle diet.
> 
> I follow a Low Carb Higher Fat (LCHF) way of eating as it is sustainable for me for the rest of my life. 3 years down the line with it and my weight is stable and the way of eating gets easier to maintain as you develop more recipes and meal ideas instead of more difficult and the fat content means that you don't feel hungry or get cravings. Not wantig to detract from this thread, but if you have problems with Yo-Yo weight loss/gain then LCHF might be a more sustainable way of managing your diabetes and perhaps your weight.


I would really second the Low Carb High Fat diet approach, now there's so many different websites for alternatives recipes of your favorite meals that it's getting easier and easier. This one is great for regular recipes, this one is great for vegan recipes.

Also, a lot of the focus here is on calories, but the weight gain usually comes from the process of hyperinsulinemia, where high levels of insulin in your blood make it difficult for the body to use stored energy. This then leads to higher feeling of hunger, overeating and eventually weight gain.

So a diet like Low Carb High Fat one, makes it easy to lose and maintain weight, because as you don't get much glucose in your blood (low carb), your insulin levels are kept low too, and this way even if you eat a bit more, the body is using the stored energy more effectively and thus preventing you from gaining weight.

As a bonus, I'd also recommend a fast each morning by skipping breakfast, since that helps reduce your insulin levels too.


----------



## travellor (Feb 3, 2022)

flowybuilder said:


> I would really second the Low Carb High Fat diet approach, now there's so many different websites for alternatives recipes of your favorite meals that it's getting easier and easier. This one is great for regular recipes, this one is great for vegan recipes.
> 
> Also, a lot of the focus here is on calories, but the weight gain usually comes from the process of hyperinsulinemia, where high levels of insulin in your blood make it difficult for the body to use stored energy. This then leads to higher feeling of hunger, overeating and eventually weight gain.
> 
> ...



Each to their own.
Probably wouldn't really fit in on a "Fast 800 keto diet" with the aim of putting diabetes into remission and returning to a normal healthy diet though?
Always room on this forum for a new thread on it though.


----------



## Kkayy (Feb 8, 2022)

I am just over 5 weeks in and my blood sugar is looking fantastic, I have been eating some Carrots as my levels drop through the night to around 3.6 and this keeps them above 4. After I complete the 12 weeks I will be continuing a low carb high fat WOE. I have lost a stone so far and am enjoying the recipes I am cooking. Onwards and upwards!


----------

